# Pattern Request section rules



## admin

All pattern requests should go into this section. Both, requests for free patterns and help locating commercial patterns can be posted here.

When requesting assistance with locating a pattern, please state as much information about the pattern as possible.

Please make sure to respect copyright laws. This concerns both, requests for patterns and responses.

If you saw some pattern sold elsewhere, you can't ask people here to provide it to you for free. That's copyright infringement and it will not be tolerated.

The same goes for sharing of the patterns. If you don't have permission from the authors (or copyright holders) to distribute a pattern, then you can't distribute it, unless it's in the public domain.

Please don't solicit for e-mail addresses or other personal information when requesting or sharing patterns. Either post a link to where a pattern can be found, or specific directions on how to obtain it, or attach the pattern to a post. Let's keep it transparent.

Just like with all other sections of this forum, every user is directly and solely responsible for his or her actions.


----------

